# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  máy lạ chưa biết tên gọi thì cho vào đây

## Luyến

hi thang thang 1 hồi trên mạng tìm thấy kiểu máy hay hay mà em chưa biết tên nó gọi là gì. bác nào biết tên gọi của nó thì mách em với ạ.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  .

----------

anhxco, Diyodira, nhatson

----------


## terminaterx300

doa lỗ xách tay thui mờ 

chuyên phục tồi các lỗ/gối ở đỡ

----------

anhxco, Luyến

----------


## Luyến

> doa lỗ xách tay thui mờ 
> 
> chuyên phục tồi các lỗ/gối ở đỡ



Cái máy này em thấy ứng dụng rất tốt trong việc sửa chữa những lỗ gối ổ đỡ bác ạ, em thấy Cái máy này anh em nhà mình có thể diy được lên em kéo bài viết về cho anh em tham khảo ạ. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=f2saYF_FLgA

----------

nhatson

----------


## nghiale9x

lần đầu thấy em này  :Big Grin:  trông cũng khá tiện lợi cho công việc

----------


## anhduy0410

Cái máy mài nhỏ xíu này thì sử dụng để mài gì các bác nhỉ. Thấy củng đẹp  :Big Grin:

----------

